# face plant



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

We have her around here a lot- she's very good.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well..looks like the weekend had it's ups and downs....I'm glad that we don't have astro turf around here...because I would be tripping like you! LOL! Good luck on that quest for the MACH! 

Laura is around here a lot as well....she's a very good judge I've heard!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ohhh ouch! Sounds like a good weekend anyway!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I had to laugh! It happened to me recently on dirt, only I was in the wrong place at the wrong time and my dog knocked me FLAT!!!! Do you have any videos? Fortunately I do not! 

Laura English judged my last trial she is an AWESOME judge!!! I got my first double, double Q under her! One on Sat and one on Sun!!! I LOVE her judges briefings!!! I am getting picky, and only want to go to trials with good judges. She will stay on my list!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a question....whats so good about her briefings??? I haven't had her as a judge but I've heard she's GREAT! lol...tell me more! haha.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The name Laura English sounds familar. Is she the one who says, "run every course as if it's your dog's last..." as part of the briefing?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Her briefings are BRIEF!!!!! They were running small to tall starting with excellent at the trial she judged. My dog runs 20 so I planned to be there in time for the 20" walk through for the jumpers run. I did my run, very nice courses by the way, and before I knew it the first dog was on course for the standard. I said "did I miss something? Did she do her briefing?" Not that it really matters, and someone said she did both excellent briefings before the jumpers. Sped stuff a long let me tell you! She was measuring the course, while we were walking the open course, and she was telling us her briefing LOL. Novice she was good with, but still did not take forever to do her briefing. Sure gave everyone ample time to walk the courses too. I don't think I have ever walked off the excellent course before they cleared the course. I was comfortable with my walk so I left. 

Her courses were VERY good. However not much need for lead outs! Lots of interesting tunnels. I heard a lot of people complaining about all the tunnels and off course chances, but did not see very many dogs at all if any go off course at the tunnels. I would definitely go to another trial she was judging.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Do you have any videos?
> I am getting picky, and only want to go to trials with good judges. She will stay on my list!


OMG give me the turf to fall on, did the dirt thing once to lol..yes we did get it on vids, will have my Dh put it on the tube and post the link later. 

I also am getting very picky about judges, I am so tired of all the herky jerky stuff we have been getting that it was such a pleasure to run her courses. I do know she impressed me so much I sent her a thank you note And she also went to my good judge list .. hm..seems I don't have a lot of them yet.

Steph, she did mention something like that..she also has a very wicked sense of humor.

Maddie, she was so great with the novice people and very encouraging to them..You would really like her.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Her briefings are BRIEF!!!!!


Our Ex briefing on Sunday went..ok guys you are ex..the dogs are tired, you are tired, I am tired..you know what you are doing..I am not going to tell you that if you pop the weave poles it is a training issue and to keep on moving, what I will say is we all want to get home, so if you want to make it an issue and force them back into it I will not say anything put be aware we are all watching you and you are making us get home later  Good Luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have had one or two nice spills... I think it happens to everyone eventually. Mine are just from tripping over my own feet, or slipping. I have never run or turf before though. Barefoot on turf sounds like a nice idea!

I have only trialed under Laura twice a few years back. I don't really remember specifics, but Barley did well on her courses...


----------

